# Trivia 6/12



## luckytrim (Jun 12, 2020)

trivia 6/12
DID YOU KNOW ...
Typically, the term "soprano" refers to female singers but at  times the term
"male soprano" has been used by men who sing in the soprano  vocal range
using falsetto vocal production instead of the modal voice.  ... However,
these men are more commonly referred to as countertenors or  sopranists.

1. What would you see on the logo of German car manufacturer  Audi?
2. What word joins to 'culture' to indicate rearing silkworms  to produce raw
silk?
3. In the modern version of the nursery rhyme "Baa, baa, black  sheep", where
does the little boy live?
4. What is it called when the "points" of the crescent moon  aim upwards, so 
that the moon seems to be lying on its back like a bowl,  forming a smile?
5. It is widely known that New Zealand has around 20 sheep for  every person 
living there, but which Asian country has more horses than  people?
6. In which book of The Bible are the four horsemen of the  Apocalypse 
mentioned?
7. How many people are there in each boat in the Cambridge and  Oxford 
University Boat Race?
  a. - 5
  b. - 7
  c. - 9
  d. - 11
8. What shape does RHABDOID refer to?
  a. - Oval
  b. - Rod
  c. - Cone
  d. - Star

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The year 1935 was a perfect year for sports fans in  Philadelphia, when its
three major league teams won the championships in NHL, MLB and  NFL
respectively .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Four Rings
2. Seri -
3. Down the lane
4.  Cheshire moon
5. Mongolia
6. Revelation
7. - c
8. - b


CRAP !!
Only one city can boast this accomplishment, and it ain't  Philly.
No U.S. (or Canadian) city has ever won all four major sports  championships
in the same year. However, before the NBA was formed in 1946,  one city DID
win all three major sports (MLB, NFL, NHL) . And yes, the year  was 1935.
Detroit hosted the 1935 champions in hockey (Red Wings),  baseball (Tigers)
and football (Lions).


----------

